# Bulk diet worked out properly!



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey all, I've deceided to scrap the other diet I posted up the other day and I was up most of the night researching and made this diet.

My daily calorie needs are around 3600 and I need 270g protein, 450g carbs and 80g fat on the 30/50/20 ratio. I need 45g protein per meal, 75g carbs per meal and 16g fat per meal. Here's how mine looks....

Breakfast:

Bagel

3 eggs

Pint of semi skimmed milk

Orange

P - 42, C - 80, F - 24.5

Snack:

35g whey protein

300ml semi skimmed milk

15g peanut butter

Banana

P - 51, C - 73, F - 13.6

Pre-workout:

120g chicken

120g white rice

Banana

100ml grape juice

Half tbsp olive oil

5ml omega 3 fish oil

P - 40.4, C - 76.2, F - 14.8

Post-workout:

45g whey protein

250ml semi skimmed milk

65g maltodextrin

P - 53.6, C - 77.5, F - 4.2

Dinner:

120g chicken

100ml gravy

1 medium potato

1 large carrot

30 broccoli

100ml grape juice

5ml omega 3 fish oil

P - 43.8, C - 68.6, F - 12

Pre-bed:

35g casein protein

300ml semi skimmed milk

Banana

100ml orange juice

5ml omega 3 fish oil

P - 47, C - 72, F - 10.1

Total protein - 277.8

Total carbs - 447.3

Total fat - 79.2

As you can see it's close enough.

Thaughts?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I take it everything's ok then


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

Too many carbs for me, I'd get fat as a house.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Stork said:


> Too many carbs for me, I'd get fat as a house.


What do you suggest instead of the 50/30/20 ratio then mate? There's just too much protein in the 40/40/20 one tbh!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I think you've got way too much milk tbh and you seem to be relying on that for a lot of your protein. Carbs are also fairly high, but if you can get away with it...


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

Bulkamania said:


> What do you suggest instead of the 50/30/20 ratio then mate? There's just too much protein in the 40/40/20 one tbh!


I'm just speaking personally here, I'd drop the carbs like 70% and up the fats, if I was eating anywhere near that I'd balloon up. If you can get away with it then fair enough, but if you notice yourself putting on fat it might be worth considering.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok thanks alot, will take it into consideration


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

same as what everybody else said.. but one other thing i would say is switch white rice with brown rice... its just better to eat as natural as possible


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

seems like a lot of carbs but you might be able to get away with it, I get away with 500+ a day but thats just me.

Id bump the fats up to around the 100 range and drop the carbs if you notice a lot of bloat or fat gain.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd drop the carbs to 350 and up the fats to 120

The cals that way will be very similar.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> I'd drop the carbs to 350 and up the fats to 120
> 
> The cals that way will be very similar.


thats a very good math, there my exact grams of both on my off training days or when ever I decide to drop carbs for a while.

sometimes I feel loads of carbs everyday leave me feeling lethargic and sluggish.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

andysutils said:


> thats a very good math, there my exact grams of both on my off training days or when ever I decide to drop carbs for a while.
> 
> sometimes I feel loads of carbs everyday leave me feeling lethargic and sluggish.


same here, some days i just can stomach them. Today for example carbs have only been 270ish, fats are around 140 though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

That took you most of the night to write out:confused1::laugh:

Looks solid enough to me man.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> same here, some days i just can stomach them. Today for example carbs have only been 270ish, fats are around 140 though.


oh thats not to bad, my old bulk diet was nearing 200g of fats, obviously thats a fair bit to high but i didnt gain that much bodyfat believe it or not.

There also still a good energy source.

your diet looks good overall and its quite similar to my volumes.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Con said:


> That took you most of the night to write out:confused1::laugh:
> 
> Looks solid enough to me man.


Lol no, I was raiding the cupboards, looking on the back of food packaging to find the nutritional values etc, this post took like 5 mins :lol:

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## jamie1982 (Jun 2, 2009)

How did you work out how many calories to take in each day m8? Im curious as im trying out different diets and stuff cheers


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

jamie1982 said:


> How did you work out how many calories to take in each day m8? Im curious as im trying out different diets and stuff cheers


Hey mate

Well I found a really helpful article on the Muscle and Strength forum, basically you work out your calorie needs by finding out your fat free mass, by dividing your weight by your bodyfat %.

You then have to work out your activity levels etc, have a look at the article mate, it will guide you well :thumbup1:

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/how-to-create-a-bodybuilding-diet.html

There's also lots of information on here :rockon:


----------



## jamie1982 (Jun 2, 2009)

Kool link cheers


----------

